# Frame model question sworks or not???



## jermsmith (Jul 30, 2011)

Can someone comment on this frame...I can't find it on the spesh website archives. Is this a legit sworks frame?
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/bik/3115117009.html

I'm looking at purchasing but also wanted some opinions from you guys who know more than I do!


----------



## loubnc (May 8, 2008)

jermsmith said:


> Can someone comment on this frame...I can't find it on the spesh website archives. Is this a legit sworks frame?
> 2010 Used Specialized Tarmac SL3 Frame/Fork/
> 
> I'm looking at purchasing but also wanted some opinions from you guys who know more than I do!


Looks like a Chinese knockoff frame with decals added. I wouldn't. It might be a steal, but why take the chance.

The 2011 Project Black is close, but some of the decals are wrong. In all the pics I've seen (and the one "in-person" frame), the PB has a "tarmac" decal on the inside of the chain stay and no white "SL3" decal.


----------



## KiloRH (Jun 16, 2011)

Pretty sure it's a knock off. The font of S Works on the downtube and spacing of Specialized on the top tube just seem a bit off.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm not an expert but I don't think Specialized started putting their names on the top of the TT till last year, and I think it was only on the Venge.

I would say knock off!


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

That is an SL2, not an SL3. The seat stays are thicker on the SL2s and the rear brake cable routes from the DS side of the frame in the front to the NDS side in the rear. On the SL3, that chainstays are more square, while you can see the oval shape on this frame, the same as SL2s. 

It looks like a real Specialized frame, but with a custom paint job, I would personally stay away because the seller describing the frame wrong.


----------



## jimlmackjr (May 17, 2010)

if u went to look at it and the decal are on top of the clear it could have been painted and repaired and i would walk away


----------



## Rob13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Stay Away, does not look right.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

It is suppose to be a Tarmac frame but doesn't say tarmac anywhere on it. I would run, not walk away.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

If you are just going by the decals, then no way is it a legit bike. The SL3 Project black only has the S-works decal on the downtube, nothing else.


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Those started coming out of China as clones. Do a google search Specialized or just Tarmac Clone you will see them sold as SL3. I would stay away.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

I would definitely stay away...that sl3 logo on seat tube is from the roubaix sl3.


----------

